

[Ask HN] Best way to generate thumbnail of websites? - rob

I'm creating a 'showcase of websites' website for a framework I use, and I'd like to automate the process of generating thumbnails of user-submitted websites. What is the best way to go about doing this?<p>If it helps, I'm using PHP and the website will live on a Linux-based VPS that I own.
======
byoung2
Here's a start: <http://cutycapt.sourceforge.net/>

------
moon_of_moon
IIRC Amazon Web Services has a web service for generating thumbnails of
websites.

~~~
byoung2
Unfortunately, it's dead: <http://aws.amazon.com/ast/>

